# Anybody in arizona this is important!!



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

first off sorry for spamming but this is something that hits home as my daughter has down syndrome so it would be of great help if anyone could send in letters and let as many people as they know know about it.

Arizona early intervention is being voted on tomarrow i believe. They are trying to give it the boot in the budget. This would cause alot of lost jobs and kiddos wouldnt be able to get therapy or early intervention untill they turn three (but hey they are getting rid of this i guess thats probably next eh?) Its uber important so if you could write to your representative about this and send them an email that'd be great. This is so important not to forget our kiddos out there that need help.. I'm actually going to a rally tomarrow from 10-3 about this with my child's early interventionist. if this passes it'll be devastating for so many families

so please send an email or email me your letter and i'll hand deliver it.

-Mary


----------

